#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Hmarosh's weekend

## Casawie

Het is vrijdag al 4 uur in de middag, Hmarosh slaapt net als elke dag uit, totdat ze vader 'haj hamdan' em aan ze matje het bed uittrekt. ''yallah nod al haloef'' ga werk zoeken!!! ewa ja Hmaros staat op kleed zich om en gaat 3outani naar buiten als elke dag. daar voor de deur staat hij en zoals altijd is het eerste wat ie doet in ze zak graaien naar zijn tilifoen en belt Mimoun dubbeloog op (hij is scheel). 
''ewa mimoun!! keifash tlakouw op station??? okeej safi gamsa minoet!! gamsa minoet !!! (5 minuten) safi!? a sahbi walloe beltegoed!! thalla'' 
ewa zo gezegd zo gedaan Hmarosh komt 30 minuten later aan op centraal station. en ziet in de verte al die gataar gangstabakkie van dubbeloog al staan met wahed brullende tupac musica daaruit komend. 
Dubbeloog: ''hmarosh waar was je a sahbi!! ik sta hier die heele dag te wachten! ik zag fatiha nog, damn die sma groeit met de dag a sahbi! ya 3la vormen!!!!!
Hmarosh: ewa fu*k it start die back start!! 
Mimoun dubbeloog start zijn Opel Corsa en begint al te rijden, natuurlijk moet hij eerst ze3ma gaan scheuren op het stationspleintje om de nodige aandacht te krijgen!
Eenmaal rijdend pakt Hmarosh wahed cd van Cheb mashakil (hasni) en zegt 'doe deze doe deze!!' vandaag veel marok sma's in stad je weet aandacht a sahbi!!
En met het nummer nti nti mon amour op de achtergrond beginnen ze aan hun dagelijkse rondje; de stationslaan af, bakkersingel op en de stationslaan in, bakkersingel af.
zo hebben ze veeele rondjes in hun leven gemaakt en als het later toch nog goed met hun komt zullen zo ook later vele rondjes maken, maar dan in mekka.

Na si 4 uurtjes zo rond te hebben gereden en nog geen onwetende Malika dikbil of Samira chinees aan de haak te hebben geslagen zijn ze het zat! helemaaaal zat. en als Hmarosh en mimoun het zat zijn kan dat maar n ding betekenen! Vanavond sekra!!!
ewa zo gezegd zo gedaan, debroe wahed fles bacardi en Yeni Raki (turkse brouwerij) en rijden naar het het kanaal en parkeren daarlangs die corsa. En ze beginnen te drinken met op de achtergrond nog steeds die sda3 van Cheb Hasni aan het janken
''choufou achka ma dar fiya" "waa el mout li tdini" zingt dubbeloog met wahed valse stem die zelfs de dove nog hun oren doet afknallen en daarnaast Hmarosh die al aangeschoten staat de wiegelen en te dansen en denkt dat hij de mn is!! de enige echte adonis!!
ewa die jongens zijn al heel wat losser gekomen beetje aangeschoten maar nog is staat om te rijden.
dus dubbeloog zegt tegen
Hmarosh; ''allah naar Raj Bar, jij gaat zeeeker debar si sma!"
si half uur later staan ze al voor raj bar in de rij om gefouileerd te worden. Hmarosh kijkt naar de fles Yeni Raki en weer naar de rij, zal ie het halen tot binnen als ie de hele fles achterover slaat??
lay 3al diend hayat!! hij drinkt de hele fles op onder het aanmoedigen van Mimoun Dubbeloog en begint te lopen
Mimoen dubbeloog kijkt em stiekem aan totdat ineens de uitsmijter naar ze toekomt. De uitsmijter tilt hmarosh uit de rij op en slingert em de richting de corsa.
Hmarosh laat zich niet kennen, kijkt Dubbeloog aan beginnen keihard te lachen en rennen met wahed aanloop naar binnen....




stay tuned for next episode!

----------


## MySweety

KLASSE  :petaf:

----------


## Najib Amhali

hahahaha, geweldig man!! 

do you mind if i use it?
hahahah, prachtig verhaal!!  :duim:

----------


## sihamAen

ow daarom kreeg ik geen aandacht van je op Msn!

TOP!!!

siham,

----------


## Casawie

> _Geplaatst door Najib Amhali_ 
> *hahahaha, geweldig man!! 
> 
> do you mind if i use it?
> hahahah, prachtig verhaal!! *


use it for what??

----------


## ~Faar~

Lachen hoor!!!  :handbang:

----------


## Alladin

feshkal, feskhal.... mezien, mezien  :lol:   :lol:

----------


## BiDaWiJa

3ala talent dat die jongen heeft  :melig:  

ga zo vooral door  :knipoog: 

en ik zie je donderdag  :grote grijns:

----------


## Flowjo

Amarosh en dubbeloog yek eh sahbie ik heb vele dagen lopen huilen na het lesen van dit levensverhaal. 

Huh kan toch niet ... als je een beetje slim bent kan je een klein beetje rekenen .... ja ..... ook al ben je een Marokkaan ja .... waaaaaaaaaaat ... je bent toch naar de basisschool geweest .... 1 plus 1 is 1 en 2 plus 1 is 2 en 3 x 3 is 13 en ga zo maar door ... been there done that ... maar waar ik heen wil is dat ik niet heb gehuild ...  :hihi:  

Moet ik casawie laten huilen ...  :knipoog:  

check wat ik met die halvegare schoenzool doe ... 
Ga terug naar africa halvegare elmeshekiel mens-------)  :zweep:  
Onder het genot van een gekopieerde cd van Tupac, tupac Shakur -------)  :auw:  -------) get out my way ni :tong uitsteken: er before I blast you out my way ... uh uh what what uh uh 


Nee nu effe to the point Cheb Niks ... leuk verhaal ... keep up the good work .... !!!

----------


## souheila

DEZE TWEE JONGENS ZIJN GEWOON HOPELOOS. TOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Safia

Ben benieuwd naar het vervolg :grote grijns: 

 :duim:

----------


## mack_379

netjes hoor Casawie.......  :wijs:

----------


## Amarosh

Hahaha, die Amaroshen zijn grappig man. Is goed, doe zo voort.
See ya

 :belgie:

----------


## larissa

"gataar gangstabakkie van dubbeloog al staan met wahed brullende tupac musica daaruit komend"


"Opel Corsa "



 :melig:  :grote grijns:  :hihi:

----------


## tarik

> _Geplaatst door larissa_ 
> *"gataar gangstabakkie van dubbeloog al staan met wahed brullende tupac musica daaruit komend"
> 
> 
> "Opel Corsa "
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :denk:   :bril:

----------


## Jomny

Casawie, je bent de man. Te gek boy.

Laterzzzzzz

----------


## Sfenza

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Jomny_ 
*Casawie, je bent de man. Te gek boy.

Laterzzzzzz* [/QUOTE


A djeblie 
ga iemand anders pesten!
ewa hoe was JAG!

Spannend wela!

----------


## Jomny

Heee nou ben ik verdrietig ze3ma,

Hoe vaak moet ik het zeggen ik ben JEBHAOUI en geen djebli. 
Maar JAG was tha bom. Lees mijn onderschrift maar.
Je moet het ook kijken het wordt met elke aflevring leuker.

Laterzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Sfenza

> _Geplaatst door Jomny_ 
> *Heee nou ben ik verdrietig ze3ma,
> 
> Hoe vaak moet ik het zeggen ik ben JEBHAOUI en geen djebli. 
> Maar JAG was tha bom. Lees mijn onderschrift maar.
> Je moet het ook kijken het wordt met elke aflevring leuker.
> 
> Laterzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


Ik heb praktisch alles wel gezien!
ik zeg toch, maar gister niet
was te laat thuus,

hoe dan ook Chegwidden Roelz,

Nieuwe Seizoen gaan we wel volgUhhh,

Ok Jebhaoui, 
voor mij gewoon Jomny!


 :grote grijns:

----------


## Jomny

> _Geplaatst door Sfenza_ 
> *
> 
> Ik heb praktisch alles wel gezien!
> ik zeg toch, maar gister niet
> was te laat thuus,
> 
> hoe dan ook Chegwidden Roelz,
> 
> ...


Nee hoor commander Rabb is the best ouwe. Wie wil niet een straaljager vliegen.

----------


## Sfenza

> _Geplaatst door Jomny_ 
> *
> 
> Nee hoor commander Rabb is the best ouwe. Wie wil niet een straaljager vliegen.*



Nee
Mac is Mooi ouwe!

ah je Djeblie!

----------


## Jomny

Inderdaad, haar perzisch uiterlijk laat menig mannenhart op hol slaan. Maar ook Harriet vind ik een leuke vrouw.

Jebhaoui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! voor de zoveelste keer.

----------


## Sfenza

> _Geplaatst door Jomny_ 
> *Inderdaad, haar perzisch uiterlijk laat menig mannenhart op hol slaan. Maar ook Harriet vind ik een leuke vrouw.
> 
> Jebhaoui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! voor de zoveelste keer.*




hahah jij bent eg nie goed!!

Fhal fhal Kad r3a al m3az fel maghrib komt op zlefde neer!

----------


## tetouanien

Goed joh, tbarkelah 3lik!
En ben het met je eens Cheb Hasni mashakil, ik wordt altijd ziek van die muziek.

Ciao en ga zo door! Tetouania

----------


## Casawie

thanks! binnen nu en drie dagen volgt deel twee van het verhaal. 










ps. het verhaal heeft een waargebeurd strekking!!

----------


## tetouanien

Is goed doe rustig aan, zo kan het alleen maar leuker worden.

Thalla tetouania  :zwaai:

----------

